# Help! Meerkats loss of abit of hair on tails



## Jessvalpied (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have two female meerkats. around 8 months old. they have loss a bit of hair on there tails top of the tails. I do have cats around here which do set on there out side pen. 

could it be fleas?

anyone with info to help would be GREAT!

thanks


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Could be overgrooming due to stress, could be dietary, or it could be parasitic.


----------



## gjd1989 (Oct 9, 2008)

ferrets get a similar thing. i think it may be hormonal. your vet should know


----------



## rizz (Jan 3, 2009)

omg i want meerkats theyre lovely
can i just ask how much you paid for them?
and sorry i dont know anything about the problem you have


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

as glidergirl says it could be any of these reasons, i have seen meerkats over groom tails of themselves and each other, even mother meerkats over grooming the pups tails or pups chewing other pups tails.
i would personaly take them to vets and see if its hormonal or an ectoparasite.
stu


----------



## Jessvalpied (Jun 22, 2008)

*flea*

Hi again.

I think there got flea i saw one :-(

What flea product is the better to uses on meerkats? or should i just leave them and let them eat them on each other??


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

ok are you sure they have fleas if so why would it be just on their tails? personaly i would think, if it was a parasite probably be something like mites as they can be more localised rather than fleas that tend to get all over. 
have you taken them to the vets? i personaly wouldnt use medication from petshops etc as its quite easy to overdose or give the wrong medication, take them to the vets, find out what the problem is, then get the right medication.
stu


----------

